# State Park



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

We had to go up to Dallas to work, I looked around for an RV park and was unable to find many, I did locate Cedar Hill State Park on Joe Pool lake. I arrived on a Sunday morning expecting to mull through all the spots left trying to find one that fits. After entering I was advised of the best spots and given the opportunity to get one of them, when I got to the site I found very little use from other campers. 

The park is large but underutilized by far. On the block I was on there were maybe 4 campers and those all had a great lake view. This park is definatly going to be on our new stops, just a little further but a lot cleaner and worth the drive.


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

Awesome! Thanks for the pics! I see that your sewer hose is connected. Are these full hook up?


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Yes, it was full hookups, they had good water pressure there also.

In the picture you don't see any other campers since the growth between the spots prevent this. I cant see either camper from the window of the trailer. It felt very primitive.


----------

